# How does Kelley Moore paint compare against



## NWFixer (May 9, 2011)

SW and BM???


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kelly Moore makes and sells excellent paints and when I worked on the West Coast it was my go to brand even before Benjamin Moore. Sherwin Williams then came in third. 

All offer good quality paints and each has some specialty products I like. Kelly Moore is still only available West of the Rockies and primarily along the coast as far as I know though? I know it is not availed in the Midwest.


----------



## NWFixer (May 9, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Kelly Moore makes and sells excellent paints and when I worked on the West Coast it was my go to brand even before Benjamin Moore. Sherwin Williams then came in third.
> 
> All offer good quality paints and each has some specialty products I like. Kelly Moore is still only available West of the Rockies and primarily along the coast as far as I know though? I know it is not availed in the Midwest.


thats good to hear. I have a few close by.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

Mr. Paint? ...tap, tap, tap...hello?


----------



## Cpcphil (Jul 2, 2012)

Just about all paint companies have great paint. All paint companies have crappy paint too. You get what you pay for. Buy the best paint you can afford designed for the job you need to accomplish. Don't buy something just because it's on sale. It doesn't work for clothing and it doesn't work for paint either.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Kelly-Moore paints are by far better then SW. In the pacific North west Kelly Moor has been bought out by Miller paints of Portland Oregon. Miller still will carry the Kelly-Moore line of paints and will also market their paints too. Both are by far excellent paints. If your in the NW you might also want to check in to Rodda paints from Portland Oregon too.


----------



## NWFixer (May 9, 2011)

Nailbags said:


> Kelly-Moore paints are by far better then SW. In the pacific North west Kelly Moor has been bought out by Miller paints of Portland Oregon. Miller still will carry the Kelly-Moore line of paints and will also market their paints too. Both are by far excellent paints. If your in the NW you might also want to check in to Rodda paints from Portland Oregon too.


I am in the Seattle area. i have not tried Km, Parker or Rodda. How does parker and rodda stack up?


----------



## MEE123 (Jul 28, 2012)

Wish they had KM over here in NC. I can't even find a pittsburgh paint close enough, I would like to give Manor Hall a go.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

MEE123 said:


> Wish they had KM over here in NC. I can't even find a pittsburgh paint close enough, I would like to give Manor Hall a go.


If you are in no hurry, you might look into having it shipped. Ground or even freight rate should not be too bad. Have you done a zip code search? My fave Benjamin Moore dealer was nested under the roof of a combination paint, hardware, tool and fine china store. The owners eventually closed the china part of it. It remains a great place for paint and quality tools. There may be a Pittsburgh dealer hiding in franchise hardware store? I know Menard's sells box store quality Pittsburgh but you don't want to use it.


----------



## shasta37 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Kelley-Moore*

Kelley-Moore doesn't get much love here, since they are a West Coast regional brand, and many members here seem to be located in the Mid- or Eastern areas. (Same issue on the Windows forum...)

They are definitely pro-grade, have a decently broad product line, and have their own storefronts. No discrimination or attitude shown against DIY homeowners.

The two main product lines are divided between 'Professional' and 'Premium'. The Premium appears to be the top 'o the line.

They are the specified exterior brand for my 210 unit, 2-story condo development.

I haven't done a direct comparison between the brands you mentioned, but against the (newish) Behr premium, the K-M doesn't setup as fast, and lays down a wee bit better. Outdoor color stability varies from Very Good-Excellent on verticals, to Fair-Good on horizontal.

If you have AAA insurance, flash the card for a discount. :thumbsup:

http://http://www.kellymoore.com/


----------



## MEE123 (Jul 28, 2012)

sdsester said:


> If you are in no hurry, you might look into having it shipped. Ground or even freight rate should not be too bad. Have you done a zip code search? My fave Benjamin Moore dealer was nested under the roof of a combination paint, hardware, tool and fine china store. The owners eventually closed the china part of it. It remains a great place for paint and quality tools. There may be a Pittsburgh dealer hiding in franchise hardware store? I know Menard's sells box store quality Pittsburgh but you don't want to use it.


Thanks, but I've got a large Benny Moore shop less than a mile from the house, so I'll probably just deal with them, despite the wallet pain. (Although it does seems like they've got like a 16 year old mixing paints whenever I drop in there.) There's a ppg porter shop pretty close, I probably need to swing by there just to see if they carry manor hall...probably not since its porter, eh? I just wouldn't mind trying something else out, but its mostly either BM or SW here in North Carolina, much like the rest of the country, I suppose. Of course, there is always Home Despot or Blowes. I will say the Home Despot paint counter guy is older and gives more comfort than the benny more kid, but he's always swamped. It's the better operated HD in the area, there are two other crappy ones.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

NWFixer said:


> I am in the Seattle area. i have not tried Km, Parker or Rodda. How does parker and rodda stack up?


Parker is good Rodda is very Good! Both have their blow and go lines of paint.
For parker satin and eggshell or backwards. Parker is made in Canada do to the over burdensome regulations of the States ecology dept. Parker Used to be made in Tacoma WA for years! Rodda Is made in Portland and If your painting extior it is well made for the harsh PNW Weather.


----------

